# Finding the "G" spot?



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I never can feel it and I usually hear not there a lot, help me out??


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Apply more presure it's right where they tell you it is

You can feel the ridges

Believe me it's there


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess I don't have sensitivity in my fingers


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe you are looking too hard, feels like a spoungy bump, the size of a bean.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't believe there is such a thing.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Couple inches in towards the belly right?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

rush said:


> Couple inches in towards the belly right?


Yes about 2-3


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I don't believe there is such a thing.


Nonsense you must have six of them Tracy


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Hope to look again, might be next year


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It's easier to find if she's in the mood.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah and relaxed I am sure


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It swells up


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum, that sounds familiar for some reason....lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Nonsense you must have six of them Tracy



That's why I don't believe in just one spot. I get stimulated intensely in a couple spots in there.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> That's why I don't believe in just one spot. I get stimulated intensely in a couple spots in there.


I would like to think your man should get some credit


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

55 that was hilarious. Yeah Tracy! I'm so glad I'm not the only one here being a horn dog!


Rush, You can find it easiest right after you've had PIV, that's when it's most swollen. Once you find it, you'll know where to go next time.

If she's never had Gspot stimulation, put some towels down just to ease her mind. It can get very very wet. She may ask you you to stop cause she feels like she might pee. That's why it important to empty the bladder before sex and empty again after sex to head off any UTI's. The urethra is also right close to the spot. No big deal with towels.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I don't believe there is such a thing.


The theory is that it would be in the same location as the prostate gland for males. There are a number of homologues shared by the male and female reproductive system

penis & clitoris
labia majora and scrotum
testes and ovaries
similar mucus secreting glands

However there are also some clear distinctions given that most of the ducted system were derived from separate primordial tissues. The development of the prostate is driven by the noncanonical Wnt5a gene. Along with testosterone production is thought to provide the signal for full development of this urogenital tissue. There is faint evidence that some females develop a prostate spot or G-spot under the direction of Wnt5a, but not a gland given the lack of androgen co-stimulation.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh for sure! He's the one who found them! I just get to enjoy


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

My wife says I can't reach it with my finger. 
But she is a little over 5'-10"


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy crap Drerio! Were all just getting good at finding the Gspot now we have to find the Wnt5a?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

usmarriedguy said:


> My wife says I can't reach it with my finger.
> But she is a little over 5'-10"


No, it's not that far up there, maybe 2" tops.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Holy crap Drerio! Were all just getting good at finding the Gspot now we have to find the Wnt5a?


No you don't have to worry about Wnt5a gene. Sorry my developmental biologist brain kicks in once in a while 

One advantage of being a developmental biologist, anatomist and physiologist, I know where it is.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> 55 that was hilarious. Yeah Tracy! I'm so glad I'm not the only one here being a horn dog!
> 
> 
> Rush, You can find it easiest right after you've had PIV, that's when it's most swollen. Once you find it, you'll know where to go next time.
> ...


AP I knew you would join this thread
when will we see I Notice The Details ? That Perv

He's Great isn't he ?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

drerio said:


> No you don't have to worry about Wnt5a gene. Sorry my developmental biologist brain kicks in once in a while


Phew! That's close! I'll get dressed again...


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

drerio said:


> The theory is that it would be in the same location as the prostate gland for males. There are a number of homologues shared by the male and female reproductive system
> 
> penis & clitoris
> labia majora and scrotum
> ...


WHAAAAT :scratchhead:

My Baby girl is a Dr. But I don't think I will ask her to explain


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> WHAAAAT :scratchhead:
> 
> My Baby girl is a Dr. But I don't think I will ask her to explain


Simple explanation, there does appear to be such a think as a G-spot, but it more developed in some woman than others. If you know what to feel for you can actually find it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

drerio said:


> No you don't have to worry about Wnt5a gene. Sorry my developmental biologist brain kicks in once in a while
> 
> One advantage of being a developmental biologist, anatomist and physiologist, I know where it is.



How many corpses did you have to use before you found it? :rofl:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> How many corpses did you have to use before you found it? :rofl:


 your bad. None I can assure you. Any experimental subjects fogged the mirror and had a pulse.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

drerio said:


> Simple explanation, there does appear to be such a think as a G-spot, but it more developed in some woman than others. If you know what to feel for you can actually find it.


I found the little ******..... All I had to do was ask

I hate when I am not the smartest guy in the room

I should be use to that by now


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

The only time g-spot stimulation works for my wife is during oral and only after I have been using my tongue on her clit for a while. Fortunately it is very easy to tell when she is ready! What I do is enter her with two fingers with my hand facing upward toward her pubic bone. I will then use a "come here" motion with my fingers. Like someone else said, it feels kind of spongy.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

CM once posted a brilliant explanation of the G spot and where it is Mike, and what it is, if you do a search back of his posts you should be able to find it. I think it is possibly the other side of the clitoris, I might be wrong, but that is where it is on me


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Sexymarriageradio.com did a real good pod cast on it a week or two ago. I was easily able to find it easily on my wife and she had an explosive orgasm the likes of which she has never had. She does have to be fully aroused for you to feel it. And its harder to find on a woman in her 20s to early 30s than on a woman in her late 30s and up. Your wife will thank you if you find it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

romantic_guy said:


> The only time g-spot stimulation works for my wife is during oral and only after I have been using my tongue on her clit for a while. Fortunately it is very easy to tell when she is ready! What I do is enter her with two fingers with my hand facing upward toward her pubic bone. I will then use a "come here" motion with my fingers. Like someone else said, it feels kind of spongy.


Dude Your Avatar Looks like a G Spot


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> Dude Your Avatar Looks like a G Spot


Put your glasses on 55, those are two sets of legs intertwined in an embrace!


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

romantic_guy said:


> The only time g-spot stimulation works for my wife is during oral and only after I have been using my tongue on her clit for a while. Fortunately it is very easy to tell when she is ready! What I do is enter her with two fingers with my hand facing upward toward her pubic bone. I will then use a "come here" motion with my fingers. Like someone else said, it feels kind of spongy.


Yup. That's it. Gonna feel Like a spongy oval like bump on the roof if the vaginal canal. She is going to have to be fully aroused and juices flowing to be able to locate it. And make sure your nails are trimmed and your fingers aren't all dry and cracked. This thing is sensitive. 

Looks like a lot of us have homework to do tonite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought that spongy thing was always there:scratchhead:

I must be excited all the time....huh...weird


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It is always there, it's just not always swollen. Stick your fingers in the right after sex. It'll be so swollen you'll have to push it out of the way.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

You can get your fingers up there after sex?!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Only if I push.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> You can get your fingers up there after sex?!!!


LOL!!!!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

maybe I need a dummy to practice on....


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

mablenc said:


> It swells up


Then I think I have one!!!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Put your glasses on 55, those are two sets of legs intertwined in an embrace!


Sh!t Now I have to start lokking for that little sucker all over again


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

RedRose14 said:


> CM once posted a brilliant explanation of the G spot and where it is Mike, and what it is, if you do a search back of his posts you should be able to find it. I think it is possibly the other side of the clitoris, I might be wrong, but that is where it is on me


Who is cm? I cannot find him or post??:scratchhead:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Changing Me Malcom 38 STBXW


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Sh!t Now I have to start lokking for that little sucker all over again



I thought you "got it" already?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=52290


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Gosh I'm good at finding stuff....


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a funny thread, I am going to stay quite though lol


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I thought you "got it" already?


I'll have to re work my user name

any sugestions ?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> I'll have to re work my user name
> 
> 
> 
> any sugestions ?



Im_da_man


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Im_da_man


I tell myself that right after I put a twinkle in my sweeties eye

The last time I did, it lit up the town I live in


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> I tell myself that right after I put a twinkle in my sweeties eye
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I did, it lit up the town I live in



Oh? You must've found her spot then....


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Oh? You must've found her spot then....


It was like reading stereo instructions But yes I found it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> It was like reading stereo instructions But yes I found it



You read instructions?!!!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> You read instructions?!!!


Don't most men need instructions ?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh yes, yes they do. But I thought most men think they 'know what to do' already.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

:smthumbup::smthumbup:OMG, I love that my husband hits it. When we do it doggie he almost always hit's it. For me in the doggie position it's toward's the front of my canal. This is my favorite position.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Oh yes, yes they do. But I thought most men think they 'know what to do' already.


After 35 years or so we start to wonder


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> After 35 years or so we start to wonder



Huh? 35yrs. You mean I have to wait 35yrs before my h will ask how to put the dishes in the dishwasher?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Huh? 35yrs. You mean I have to wait 35yrs before my h will ask how to put the dishes in the dishwasher?


Hell no if he watches Oprah he should know that is the best foreplay then laundry


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Hell no if he watches Oprah he should know that is the best foreplay then laundry



Oprah? :rofl: the only shows on in this house are duck commander and the hunting channel. 

Oh boy....


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Oprah? :rofl: the only shows on in this house are duck commander and the hunting channel.
> 
> Oh boy....


Tell your H that a guy on TAM said

Oprah has got me laid more than anybody


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

He doesn't need Oprah to get laid when he has me for a wife.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

rush said:


> Who is cm? I cannot find him or post??:scratchhead:


Hi Mike!

This is CM's post, I don't think he would mind me reposting it ...



Caribbean Man said:


> I know you asked for ladies input but I hope you don't mind me answering.
> 
> That so called G-Spot is actually the back or the internal section of the clitoris. The clitoris is a huge gland with no other purpose but provide pleasure. What is visible above is just a small percentage of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

My wife does not really like a finger in the vagina (even though she prefers fingers rather than oral sex) 

But that part in the above post "..or during penetration by angling your penis" 

Yes, that works very well. Our favorite position is her hanging off the side of the bed and me standing up, we even got an especially high bed to make this work just right. Being older and a bit over weight it is easier for me and I also have much more control. 

When she is really in the moment she holds her breath and her head turns the color of a red plum and looks like it is about to explode. Watching her is half the fun.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to wear a mask when having sex...


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Spoil sport


----------

